# Rear Slide Support Brackets



## kbickers (Oct 8, 2007)

Last week I had the Outback at home getting it ready for our first trip of the year to Branson, MO. On Friday, I pushed the rear slide in and was removing the supports when I noticed the top left side bracket had a crack. Sure enough, as I removed the support, the bracket broke in two. "Great", actually I used a different adjective as we were getting ready to hit the road. Fortunately, I was able to contact an Outback dealer near St. Louis that was going to be on our route to Branson which had a couple of brackets in stock.

Has anyone else had one of these brackets break?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have heard of the bolts pulling out but not any of the brackets breaking. Photos would be nice.


----------



## kbickers (Oct 8, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I have heard of the bolts pulling out but not any of the brackets breaking. Photos would be nice.


I'll post a pic of the broken bracket later.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I'd like to see a picture also. Perhaps a bit of welding to strengthen a stress point can be done.

Walter


----------



## kbickers (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of my broken bracket. It mainly broke on the right side.



















I have these pics in my Gallery and they can be expanded there. I don't know why they are so small on the post. I guess I should have made them bigger than 640x480.

*On edit from Moderator
I made the pictures bigger.
CamperAndy*


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, that thing was really messed up, it is a good thing you noticed it before you had a major problem while camping.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Been there done that!!! If you are caught in a pinch with one of these fractures while on the road, the bracket that is used to hold the awning poles in place at the bottom of the trailer is the same bracket as the one on the bed support. That awning is on countless brands of trailers in case an OB dealer is not an option where you are. My OB dealer would have had to special order the support bracket but did have the awning bracket in stock. A little white spray paint to the bracket you can't tell the difference. Happy camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul W. said:


> Been there done that!!! If you are caught in a pinch with one of these fractures while on the road, the bracket that is used to hold *the awning poles in place at the bottom of the trailer is the same bracket as the one on the bed support*. That awning is on countless brands of trailers in case an OB dealer is not an option where you are. My OB dealer would have had to special order the support bracket but did have the awning bracket in stock. A little white spray paint to the bracket you can't tell the difference. Happy camping.


What a GREAT piece of information to have. Everyone with a slide out should know this. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dave & Betsy (Apr 20, 2008)

We got a 23KRS toy hauler that we use to go to craft shows. We too have a rear slide out but have not as yet experienced the problem with the supports but now I will keep an eye on that.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm thinking that I should get a couple just to keep as spares. I can see this ruining a trip real fast.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Airboss said:


> I'm thinking that I should get a couple just to keep as spares. I can see this ruining a trip real fast.


X2 - I sure do not want to sleep on the sofa curled up with my wife............well come to think of it maybe I do.


----------



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

I noticed some hairline fractures on 2 brackets during the PDI. They almost looked like a crack in the paint. The dealer changed them out before I picked our OB up.


----------



## Wade and Mendy (Mar 11, 2008)

I just broke one of mine today, in exactly the same spot







. We are planning on heading out for the first camping of the season next weekend, so I'm hoping a dealer near here has one in stock. Can anyone who has replaced one tell me what they paid so I know if they are trying to stick it to me? Thanks!


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I now inspect these brackets on a daily basis when we camp. Nevertheless, I still get an uneasy feeling about this problem every time I crawl into bed at night. Has anyone ever experienced a catastrophic failure on the rear slide resulting from one of these fractures? I sure would like to know what would happen if one of these things gave way with any weight on the bed. Would the whole thing come tumbling down or is there enough bracing at the top to keep it from separating completely from the trailer? Any thoughts?


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Wade and Mendy said:


> I just broke one of mine today, in exactly the same spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased one from an RV supply place 2 weeks ago for about $10.00. Mine was one of the awning straight arm mounts. Campers World Valencia, CA., told me you can't buy just the mount but for $80.00, I could get the complete arm.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

rx4fun said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my broken bracket. It mainly broke on the right side.
> 
> *On edit from Moderator
> I made the pictures bigger.
> CamperAndy*


It looks like the bracket actually twisted. Did you ever do anything to the slide which would put that much pressure on the bracket?


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Mine also broke last summer , drivers side and broke exactly as the picture shows . The replacements were gray so I replaced them both and threw the other white one in with my travel tools as a spare . I paid about $8 for each of them , they are NOT a Outback only item , every RV shop I've been to carries them , as stated earlier most awnings use them as part of the lower attachment .

A little hint ; when you slide your bed out make sure to lock it out - so the bed cannbot move much or it will bind and possibly break . Ours broke after What I'll call an "enjoyable evening " and later found out the Wife ( part of her camp set-up ) had not used the locks on the slideout . Did'nt even know it happened until we went to move camp the next morning , I too entertain the idea of us waking up one night on the ground and me trying to skinny back through the hole for some cloths and keys , LOL !


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Our bracket on the right side broke. It had a crack right through it and we found it on the episode where our trailer was moved without permission in storage. We will never know what happen and why the bed was pulled out a couple inches off track. The outback dealer replaced both for 60.00 (ouch since you can get for 8.00) but now we have an extra good one. We had the tt in for the fridge recall and that was the same time we found the bracket broken so it was just easy since it was in to have them go ahead and replace it. The rv storage gaves us one month's rent free for the hassle so that paid for the bracket. Cristy


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

An added bit of wisdom as to *why they break*(learned from local OB dealer) ----- this must be Gilligan's idea:

In Keystones neverending quest to save pennies they use the same bracket for the upper and lower bed bracket supports - right?? Take a close look at the brackets, the lower brackets have substantial material supporting the downward force of the brackets. I do not believe the lower brackets have ever failed. Take a look at the upper brackets - it is the same bracket up-side-down - so now the material strenght is on the top (where it is not needed) and the lower portion has much less material strength to support the bracket - this is where and why the stress cracks occur. Recommend to always carry a spare bracket.

This is now on my list for a furture design fix - and I can already see my DWs eyes rolling back in her head







.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I have noticed that the brackets become loose after some time on both the slide and the awning. If the bracket becomes loose then it can cause the bracket and or bolt to fail with the same load on it. Its worth going around the camper and tightening the variuos nuts and bolts.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

rx4fun said:


> Last week I had the Outback at home getting it ready for our first trip of the year to Branson, MO. On Friday, I pushed the rear slide in and was removing the supports when I noticed the top left side bracket had a crack. Sure enough, as I removed the support, the bracket broke in two. "Great", actually I used a different adjective as we were getting ready to hit the road. Fortunately, I was able to contact an Outback dealer near St. Louis that was going to be on our route to Branson which had a couple of brackets in stock.
> 
> Has anyone else had one of these brackets break?


I am the utmost authoritarian on the broken bracket syndrom. LOL After losing one on the first night, Keystone and I have gone round and round about this. When you talk "Lemon Law' for the third time to have the bracket fixed, it got their attention real quick. Not only are they going to reimburse my mileage to the repair location and back, but I will be up and running in 4 hours. Here is what they are going to do. First, I had problems with the bolts popping out and the brackets breaking and stress cracks on the outside corner of the rear pullout. Solution: The repair shop is gong to attach two plates about 8X10 (white /steel) in the spot the brackets mount to. The plates will be attached separately and the brackets will be mounted to the plates. Then, listen to this, the awning brackets will be mounted the opposite way (upside down) than they are now. I am being told it has more supportive strength that way. It seems right to me so I will have my OB in the shop on 7/11. My dealer also gave me two spare brackets just in case I need to use them, which I did twice on the road. So get a couple of brackets, paint them white and keep them for spares. Hope this works for you. I have talked to Keystone direct at1-574-534-9430. Ask for customer relations nd talk to Denise. She is good. Avoid Craig, he is a whiner and does not know customer service. If that fails ask for Steve Holmes, the customer relations manager. Keep me infomed if you need help. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

This may be a good topic to bring up with the reps at the factory rally!


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Grunt0311 said:


> This may be a good topic to bring up with the reps at the factory rally!


If anyone is going to the factory rally, PLEASE DO bring this problem up! This is a potentially dangerous situation. Let us all know what they tell you. I'd love to some peace of mind again (not to mention a good night's sleep).


----------



## MissoulaMT (Jul 21, 2008)

rx4fun said:


> Last week I had the Outback at home getting it ready for our first trip of the year to Branson, MO. On Friday, I pushed the rear slide in and was removing the supports when I noticed the top left side bracket had a crack. Sure enough, as I removed the support, the bracket broke in two. "Great", actually I used a different adjective as we were getting ready to hit the road. Fortunately, I was able to contact an Outback dealer near St. Louis that was going to be on our route to Branson which had a couple of brackets in stock.
> 
> Has anyone else had one of these brackets break?


After reading your post I checked mine this weekend as I pulled out the slide at our camping spot and both were cracked. We had to leave the slide in the whole time which really cramped the trailer. Does anyone know if there is a modification for the bracket?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MissoulaMT said:


> Last week I had the Outback at home getting it ready for our first trip of the year to Branson, MO. On Friday, I pushed the rear slide in and was removing the supports when I noticed the top left side bracket had a crack. Sure enough, as I removed the support, the bracket broke in two. "Great", actually I used a different adjective as we were getting ready to hit the road. Fortunately, I was able to contact an Outback dealer near St. Louis that was going to be on our route to Branson which had a couple of brackets in stock.
> 
> Has anyone else had one of these brackets break?


After reading your post I checked mine this weekend as I pulled out the slide at our camping spot and both were cracked. We had to leave the slide in the whole time which really cramped the trailer. Does anyone know if there is a modification for the bracket?
[/quote]

No modifications but the parts are inexpensive and take 10 minutes to change. They are the same as the awning brackets for the bottom of the legs.


----------

